# 2-4 BLD Relay



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone tried this? Memorize the following:

1 2x2
1 3x3
1 4x4

and solve them all blindfolded. I did it, I think it was around a half hour, but It might have been a little longer, I didn't think it would actually work. I might decide to do this again.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 9, 2009)

Dennis has even better relays. 
He did this one a couple days ago, it's much better then what you suggested.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Anyone tried this? Memorize the following:
> 
> 1 2x2
> 1 3x3
> ...



You finally did 4x4 BLD? Great job! I can't even do 2x2 blind, but I haven't tried for fear of failing.


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

I would seriously do this, but I don't have enough cubes....

EDIT: jcuber, I learned this from Mike:

The more times you fail (at BLD, but it applies to anything else), the more proud you are of yourself when you finally do it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 9, 2009)

Did you think to check the UWR pages? http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_bf_relays.html


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

Kuti #1? Who runs that site? Derrick?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 9, 2009)

ville has done a 2-5 bld relay, so your not alone......


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 9, 2009)

I've heard something about that Kuti guy being a cheater..so did he cheat his #1 or something? Cos in his description his execution is slower than memo which doesn't sound that convincing IMO :/


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

How long would a 2-7 BLD relay take? Is it even possible (feasible, I know it is _possible)?_


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2009)

jcuber said:


> How long would a 2-7 BLD relay take? Is it even possible (feasible, I know it is _possible)?_



I still haven't tried it yet - I wanted to get a 2-6 relay first. (And I failed at my one attempt at that.) But I just never seem to get around to trying it. I would think a 2-7 relay would take me about 3 hours. So about the same as a 2 7x7x7 multi.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 9, 2009)

I love how on the UWR page Rowe is listed below Marcus even though:

Rowe: 1/1/5/2
Marcus: 1/1/4/1


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 9, 2009)

Dennis did 4x4, 4x4 3x3 3x3 3x3 and 2x2 relay

PT: 1 




PT: 2 




PT: 3


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I love how on the UWR page Rowe is listed below Marcus even though:
> 
> Rowe: 1/1/5/2
> Marcus: 1/1/4/1



And Stefan is last place with pyraminx, skewb, 2x2.
Base on my experience, pyraminx and skewb are significantly harder than 2x2.
For pyraminx, there are 4 tips, 4 corners, and 6 edges. That's 14 minus solved pieces. For 2x2, there are only 8 pieces to solve. Of course corners and tips are quite trivial, but it's still more to memorize than a 2x2x2.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey, yesterday i did

5x5x5
4x4x4
4x4x4
3x3x3
3x3x3
3x3x3
2x2x2


I think i will do 6x6x6 or 7x7x7 today. i am just still afraid of popping on the 6x6x6 when erik will visit me, i will do it with his cube!

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2009)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Hey, yesterday i did
> 
> 5x5x5
> 4x4x4
> ...



I didn't see any announcement on how it came out - did you tell us how it came out? So did you get them all right?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> DennisStrehlau said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, yesterday i did
> ...



Well:
2 flipped FU***** corners on the 3x3x3!!!!!!!!!!
So i didnt post the video
But i will get the 6x6x6 BLD after i memorized it ( wich i am doing right now)

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2009)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Well:
> 2 flipped FU***** corners on the 3x3x3!!!!!!!!!!
> So i didnt post the video
> But i will get the 6x6x6 BLD after i memorized it ( wich i am doing right now)



Aww, that's too bad. But I see you were right about the 6x6x6 - awesome!

What was your time on the relay?


----------

